# UVC webcam support in freebsd 8



## venky80 (Sep 29, 2009)

Are there any plans to get UVC webcams working in freeBSD 8?
Thanks


----------



## nikobordx (Nov 10, 2009)

Hi Venky80,

Take a look here: http://www.tangobravo.co.uk/v4l-compat/
There is a driver for uvc webcam but don't know how to use it. 

Nicolas.


----------

